# ASA hunter class



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

For those who have shot Asa hunter class,would you recommend 3 or 4 pins. Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a 5 pin sight, but only use 3 for hunter class


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

I used to use a 4 pin. 20,29,34,40


----------



## Bishop#74 (May 6, 2018)

I used 4 pins because I wasn’t good at pin gaping. One of my buddies shoot hunter elite and uses 3 pins but he is very good at pin gaping.


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

I used 20,30,40 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I used 4 it was 1/2 and 1/2 when I shoot Hunter now that it's a known class I would do a lil different if I had it to do over


----------



## Bitterflinger (May 18, 2016)

ar1220 said:


> I used 4 it was 1/2 and 1/2 when I shoot Hunter now that it's a known class I would do a lil different if I had it to do over


What would you do differently?


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I would do 5 pins with a 5 yard gap 20,25,30,35,40 and build me a set of arrows that were heavy and as accurate as I could build them and wouldn't worry about speed


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

ar1220 said:


> I would do 5 pins with a 5 yard gap 20,25,30,35,40 and build me a set of arrows that were heavy and as accurate as I could build them and wouldn't worry about speed


 Considering hunter is all known now, this quoted suggestion may be a great one. You could also consider adding a lens which would gap the pins just a little further apart and make them not as crowded. Lens is legal in any ASA class with a 40yard max or farther, so hunter qualifies. 
You would then be able to be pretty precise and have an actual pin within 2.5 yards of any distance so you don’t have to “gap” as much or far. 
I personally don’t shoot a lens, but in this case I could see it being an advantage in regards to pin gaps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm going to go for a 4 pin set up. 25,30,35,40

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

Personally, I like to set the gap, then let that decide the yardage. For instance, I set a 25, then move the second pin at a gap that I feel comfortable seeing between. Then set all the other pins with the same gap. My setup is 25, 33, 37, 43, 48. Took me a little while to get used to the odd distances, but I really like the consistent gaps (although they aren't perfectly spaced).


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

For a 40 yard class, I'd set the longest pin where the bottom of the pin sitting on top of a 40 yard "spot" puts the arrow in the "spot". Back in the day, my pins were something like 38, 32 and 24 yards. Each pin had three precise aiming distances. One distance was with the pin sitting on top of the "spot", the next distance was with the pin held dead on the "spot" and the final distance was with the top of the pin touching the bottom of the "spot". This meant that with just 3 pins I could aim precisely at 9 different distances limiting how often I had to gap shoot.

Pin gaps are impacted by the pin diameter and the distance the sight housing is from the archers eye. I used .010 pins so they could be closer together than if they were .019's. Set the pins far enough apart that you can clearly see you target area between the pins.


----------



## MZITTERICH (Jan 8, 2007)

I used 5 pins 17,22,27,32 and 40


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

redneckarcher33 said:


> I'm going to go for a 4 pin set up. 25,30,35,40
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sounds like a great plan... truthfully a virtual 24 pin pretty well hits where 20 is anyhow depending on your peep height etc. basically for a 20 yard shot, you could set your 25 pin stacked just under “the spot” where you want to hit and will probably drill it. Kind of like what kstigall mentioned above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Kstigall said:


> For a 40 yard class, I'd set the longest pin where the bottom of the pin sitting on top of a 40 yard "spot" puts the arrow in the "spot". Back in the day, my pins were something like 38, 32 and 24 yards. Each pin had three precise aiming distances. One distance was with the pin sitting on top of the "spot", the next distance was with the pin held dead on the "spot" and the final distance was with the top of the pin touching the bottom of the "spot". This meant that with just 3 pins I could aim precisely at 9 different distances limiting how often I had to gap shoot.
> 
> Pin gaps are impacted by the pin diameter and the distance the sight housing is from the archers eye. I used .010 pins so they could be closer together than if they were .019's. Set the pins far enough apart that you can clearly see you target area between the pins.


I really like this idea

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

jonfinnell said:


> Sounds like a great plan... truthfully a virtual 24 pin pretty well hits where 20 is anyhow depending on your peep height etc. basically for a 20 yard shot, you could set your 25 pin stacked just under “the spot” where you want to hit and will probably drill it. Kind of like what kstigall mentioned above.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been running a 25 and 30 pin for bow novice. Anything under 22 yards I normally call upper and aim lower in the 10 ring.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

redneckarcher33 said:


> I've been running a 25 and 30 pin for bow novice. Anything under 22 yards I normally call upper and aim lower in the 10 ring.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


. 


Sounds like a good plan. ASA hunter class is a great bunch of shooters I had a ton of fun in that class last Year and made a lot of great friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NolesWin (Jan 1, 2011)

I shot 4 pins with a 5 or 6 yard distance between pins. I would avoid setting pins at 25,30, 35, and go with other distances. Targets are rarely 25, 30, 35 but if you use something like 27, 33, 38, chances are you going to have a pin for the exact distance. Then use the advice above on where the pins hits at other distances.


----------



## Rodh88 (May 7, 2019)

I wish I would have seen this post before my first shoot. I will be doing some pin adjusting before my next one.


----------



## 918OKIE (Mar 2, 2019)

I run 4 pins 6 yrd gap 20 little hot so it hits a little hot !! (Back when it was half and half in case I got fooled by a 23 yrd target ! ) 26, 32 , 38 ! So I can always aim at the middle ! I seem to call a lot of uppers !! Lol


----------



## Brandman99 (Apr 7, 2019)

I'd use 5 pins: 20, 25, 30, 35, and 40.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 6, 2006)

Brandman99 said:


> I'd use 5 pins: 20, 25, 30, 35, and 40.


If you don't mind me asking, what bow/arrow setup are you using? Even with the ASA speed limit, I can't imagine having a 20 and 25 yard pin. They have to be right on top of each other. My old eyes have a hard time seeing past the gaps I run...there's no way I'd be able to see the target thru those.


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

To me, less is more. I like a single pin set at 29 yds for a 35 yd class and a two pins at 29 and 37 for a 40 yd class.


----------



## ILph4 (Dec 2, 2013)

I use 4 pins. 20, 30, 35 and 40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

